# Weather and Fibro



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

I have never been in so much pain..that hurricane is supppossed to dump a lot of rain in Ohio and every muscle and bone in my body is aching esp. in my arm ,elbow and wrist. Is this common?


----------



## 22907 (Sep 2, 2005)

I think increased fibro pain is connected to the barometric pressure dropping, which happens in a hurricane. I can tell because my knees always hurt first...then the rest of the body chimes in. Hot baths with lots of epsom salts seem to help.


----------

